# Deluge no connection

## Gankfest

I've been trying to figure this problem out forever and have tried numerous configs to no avail. When I load a torrent in deluge it won't connect to anyone, it shows the seeds and peers but that's it. I have my firewall configured for port 443 on 192.168.0.199 on my linux and on my windows 7 it's 192.168.0.196 on port 22. In windows everything works fine it will even download at 400-500kbs, but nothing in deluge. I have Utorrent in windows 7 and deluge is practically configured the same way as Utorrent so I don't understand why it's not working. If anyone has the same problem or knows of a better client please let me know. If anything is needed in fixing the problem then let me know and I'll get it to you right away.

Thanx, Paradox(>")>

----------

## g-user

443 port - you sure what this port open and not  shaping at you provider? Not only you have firewall.   :Cool: 

192.168.0.199 - not look as real ip, more looks what you connect to internet over NAT. You sure what you really need firewall in this case?

----------

## FastTurtle

Big Problem using port 443. That's a windows port and is reservered for Windows only. Do not use it for BT server access. What you need to do is change the port to a high level port (anything about 2000) as those are not reserved and usually not blocked by your ISP.  BT can use any port as the incoming connection port and what I generally suggest is someting in the 10-20K port range as those are usually far enough apart from all the others running clients to no be a problem.

Once you have the incoming port configured, you have to ensure that you're router/firewall is configured to forward/allow that port to reach the server, which should be configured to use ports a 1k port range anywheres above the 2K reserved port range. 

One that's done, you need to configure the server to only provide connections on a 1k port range and restrict global restricted to 500 total and active to half that (250) especially if you have a router in the way. The reason for restricting things to such low limits is that you ISP will detect the number of connections and if you're TOS has a "No Servers" provision, they can and will kick you for violating it. It's that simple so stick with the lower numbers. 

The other issue revolves around any residential router you've got on the network. Simply put, they crap out on lots of connections as they don't have enough memory to handle the load and no it's not a CPU problem, it's a physical lack of memory. Keep in mind they build the things as cheaply as possible so keep the connections down. The final element includes configuring the router to forward any and all connection attempts to the server on the one port only. Drop all other attempts.  Once the server assigns a connection port in the allowed range, things should work and work very well.

----------

